# knotty pine kitchen



## rodlloyd (Jan 30, 2009)

My wife is ready to redo the kitchen and wants me to build a country theme using knotty pine.

It is cheap enough to buy and easy to work but what are the pit falls of using home depot knotty pine or is there a better similar alternative? 

How do you finish pine cabinets?

Rod


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

My wife wanted pine cabinets in one of our previous homes. The cabinet maker really questioned her about her choice but it turned out great. They were stained a darker color and the knots sort of blended in and didn't 'stand out'. Still visible just not as much contrast. They were beautiful and everyone commented on them.

I don't work with pine if I can help it, but I would go to lumber supplier and get some good pine, I would not want to work with Borg pine. I think you need a little better quality. What they have it probably not dry and the knots can turn loose and fall out.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It can be used, and for the theme can look great. Planning around knots may be helpful. There's a variety of stains and finishes that work very well. Experiment on some samples.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

My grandmothers house was all knotty pine, the walls, and all the cabinets. It was cut in a pattern called Picquit (I know I didn't spell it right). Basicly the boards where 1x6 1x8 1x9 1x10 t&g with a pattern cut on the tung edge. Because it was all stained it looked great. But my grandmother had a brain fart one day and painted the cabinets white. You could see every knot showing though. I think knotty pine would look nice as long as it is stained and not painted. First hand knolage.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rod, 
I made some cabinets to match the existing out of the KP t&g like Handy described. They came out nice and I like the knots. I used veneered plywood for the sides and the shelves, pine for the faceframes, drawer fronts and doors. The t&g pine looks good with antique looking hardware. I used a brownish stain that was somewhere around a medium that looked good.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

It can be used and turn out beautiful. It will build “character” quicker than hardwoods. I’m actually thinking about using pine for the cabinets when I build my mountain cabin in several years. Post some pics of your project when completed. Red


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

A friend of mine and his FIL did all the cabinets in their hunting cabin with knotty SYP, and SYP ply. They look fantastic for the style. I guess you would call it rustic (?).

They finished it with Minwax Golden Pecan oil based stain and satin poly.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I would think it's OK. You'll have to pay close attention to the moister level of the pine. If it's too moist it could dry up and the knots could fall out. You may also lose a few panals when you mill it to the proper thickness. Just on of those things you'll deal with when using knotty pine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I just ripped my wholw kitchen off the back of my house. Guess What? All Knotty pine, Cabs., walls, trim. It was Horrible. I once did a whole house with pine V T&G ceilings, real oak paneling, natural maple cabinets, dark pine base, I&O corners, crown, doors and casings. That house hurt my mind just going in there every day. Wood over load!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jason W said:


> I would think it's OK. You'll have to pay close attention to the moister level of the pine. If it's too moist it could dry up and the knots could fall out. You may also lose a few panals when you mill it to the proper thickness. Just on of those things you'll deal with when using knotty pine.


Why do you think he will have to mill to "proper" thickness? Just what is the proper thickness.

I would buy good quality, seasoned wood from a supplier and plan on using it to the thickness it was when purchased.

I did woodworking for over 20 years before I ever owned a planner. It was no problem to make my plans to use wood as I purchased it.

G


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> Why do you think he will have to mill to "proper" thickness? Just what is the proper thickness.
> 
> 
> G


The proper thickness would depend on what he's building. That hasn't been relieved. There's only about a hundred ways or so to do it, so who knows what he's up against.

My only thought was that if hes milling 1/4" thick panels, the knots could be problematic. If he's making raised panels, the knots could be problematic.

Get it?

You nor I have any idea what he's thinking about doing or the level of the equipment he has. Just thought it was a good warning. Thanks for the flaming though George:huh:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

The knots can be a point of interest to the piece.
I often put repairs in the knots to add to the flavor.
Some I just let the be knots, or holes if they want.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jason W said:


> The proper thickness would depend on what he's building. That hasn't been relieved. There's only about a hundred ways or so to do it, so who knows what he's up against.
> 
> My only thought was that if hes milling 1/4" thick panels, the knots could be problematic. If he's making raised panels, the knots could be problematic.
> 
> ...



Sorry you thought asking a question was flaming. The way you stated "proper" I thought that you had some specific dimension in mind.

G


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> Sorry you thought asking a question was flaming. The way you stated "proper" I thought that you had some specific dimension in mind.
> 
> G


No problem George. I'm on a lot of Construction forums where flaming happens all day long, maybe I mistook your comment.:thumbsup:

It could be that most of my cabinet doors are usually 1/4" flat panels that float inside rails too. That would be pretty tough to pull off with knotty pine:yes:


----------



## rodlloyd (Jan 30, 2009)

*pine kitchen design*

I am open to ideas with the design. I made a standard frame door sample with purchased 3/8" T&G. Looked ok but I think pine needs something chunkier. My wife likes the bead board paneling so I will try a sample with that. She has no problem if a knott falls out.

I have a full shop.

Rod


----------



## brett (Apr 3, 2009)

i built some knotty pine cabinets and used furniture grade pine. It has more reder knots and or less likely to fall out. there a funny thing about knotty pine cabinets. when you cut materal and not pay attion you will more than likley cut the knots out.


----------

